# Renting from owner at WDW



## huenix (Mar 21, 2016)

This isn't a solicitation for a rental, I just need info, so please dont banhammer me.

We are going to runDisney in [next year] and want to stay on property. Does Disney allow variable dates for checkin/checkout? We would want to arrive Tuesday or Wednesday and depart the following monday. Normally we just stay at AllStar but it would be super nice to be able to have food in my room before showing up at the start line at 4am. 

I tried to get the guy at the sales kiosk in Epcot to answer this question but all he wanted me to do was buy. Not gonna buy from them. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## huenix (Mar 21, 2016)

Nevermind. I was looking at the wrong thing. I can rent points which are basically per-day instead of per-week. This can be deleted.


----------

